# opening a bed and breakfast in Berlin



## faber

Hi 
im planing to move to Berlin very soon and want to buy a property, witch I would transform into B&B. Unfortunately I can't find any informations about the Rules and Regulations. Ideally I would buy a flat and transform it afterwards. 
Does anybody have any suggestions where to look, or who to contact? 
I would be very grateful.


----------



## vronchen

faber said:


> Hi
> im planing to move to Berlin very soon and want to buy a property, witch I would transform into B&B. Unfortunately I can't find any informations about the Rules and Regulations. Ideally I would buy a flat and transform it afterwards.
> Does anybody have any suggestions where to look, or who to contact?
> I would be very grateful.


maybe this will help: http://www.berlin.de/imperia/md/con...26706665&file=merkblatt_beherbergung_data.pdf


----------



## faber

Thank you very much Vronchen. It just may help)
appreciate


----------



## zinuru

Hi Faber and everyone else,

I am new to this forum so still finding my way about.

Faber I am looking to do a similar thing only in the countryside near Leipzig so I am keen to know how you are getting on. I am based in London at the moment but I will be traveling over to Germany soon to look at properties.


----------



## faber

zinuru said:


> Hi Faber and everyone else,
> 
> I am new to this forum so still finding my way about.
> 
> Faber I am looking to do a similar thing only in the countryside near Leipzig so I am keen to know how you are getting on. I am based in London at the moment but I will be traveling over to Germany soon to look at properties.



Hey zinuru!
i am getting on slowly  
i moved to Berlin and at the moment Im looking for a job. I am planing to go to a real agent and next week to have a talk about our possibilities. 
I guess you will be buying a house, so i think that might be little bit easier than my plan with a flat 
good luck and for sure let me know how is it going on.


----------



## zinuru

Faber,

I plan to go to Berlin on the 17 Feb and will be traveling around for 10 days. If you fancy meeting for a coffee let me know. You can find me by adding a dot com to my name user name. 

Tighe


----------

